
Don’t change sshd’s port - superchink
http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/dont-change-sshds-port/
======
mooism2
Another reason to run sshd on a different port is that sometimes tcp/22
(indeed sometimes all tcp ports except 53, 80 and 443) are firewalled off. I
have experienced this with free wifi on a few occasions. Running sshd on port
443 usually makes it possible to connect in this situation.

~~~
tyrmored
Keep in mind that you can run it on both ports; you can specify the Port
option twice in sshd_config:

Port 22 Port 443

